# Echo Bremsbeläge



## Fabi (25. Dezember 2003)

Die neuen Echo Bremsbeläge gibts ab jetzt beim Jan.
7 Euro pro Stück.
Beschreibung von www.trialmarkt.de:


> *sehr weicher Trial Bremsbelag für Magura Felgenbremsen. Sehr hohe Bremskraft, transparent*


----------



## Denny_1990 (25. Dezember 2003)

sehn nicht schlecht aus aber da sie sher weich sind wür duich doch ma behaupten sdie nutzen sich sehr schnell ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (25. Dezember 2003)

willst ne bremse haben die dicht macht, oder eine wo die beläge 2 jahre halten?!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. Dezember 2003)

ich kriege welche am sonntag, kann euch dann berichten, wei se sind.


----------



## TRAILER (26. Dezember 2003)

die scheinen ja wie die kool stop zu sein.
von der form und härte zumind.

ich warte nur auf den tag an dem es ne hs33 mit bremskraftverstärker gibt dann kann man die sich ganze bremsengehtnichtrichtigscheizze sparen.


----------



## mtb-trialer (26. Dezember 2003)

woher weißt du das die genau so hart sind wie die koolstop`?


----------



## robs (26. Dezember 2003)

Au ja, und dann bitte auch ne Servolenkung


----------



## tobsen (26. Dezember 2003)

die echo beläge sind identisch mit den plazmatic.
wenn nich sogar die selben....


----------



## aramis (26. Dezember 2003)

Dann sind 7 Euro ja noch viel besser als ohnehin schon.


----------



## mtb-trialer (26. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobsen _
> *die echo beläge sind identisch mit den plazmatic.
> wenn nich sogar die selben.... *



juuuuaaaaa! 
das wäre ja mega geil! gleich bestellen......


----------



## TRAILER (26. Dezember 2003)

> Au ja, und dann bitte auch ne Servolenkung


hab ich schon dran meine mutti nennt es steuersatz. tzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (26. Dezember 2003)

aber aussehen tun se ja eher nicht wie plazmatics


----------



## TRAILER (26. Dezember 2003)

> die echo beläge sind identisch mit den plazmatic.


stimmt, die gelben kantigen dinger sehen ja genau so aus wie die runden blauen dinger oben.


----------



## mtb-trialer (26. Dezember 2003)

welche blauen?


----------



## interlock (26. Dezember 2003)

tobsen hatte nicht unrecht. die beläge auf dem bild giebts auch als magura version und ist völlig identisch mit den echobelägen. konnte man für n paar euros auf der letzten bike messe am taiwanesenstand kaufen. die sich übrigens superschlecht. nicht zu vergleichen mit den gelben plazmatic. die sind echt der knaller!


----------



## robs (26. Dezember 2003)

Ok, also mal das Urteil von ~TrialsMax~ abwarten, vielleicht erkennt er ja noch ne andere Farbe


----------



## tobsen (26. Dezember 2003)

ich hab nich nur nicht ganz unrecht, sondern sogar total recht  
hier die plaz-pads für magura.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TRAILER (26. Dezember 2003)

also doch bremskraftverstärker.



> welche blauen?



ich meinte die ausgewaschenen smaraktgrünundfastblaulichen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. Dezember 2003)

man ihr spasemacken s gibt zwei versch. plazmatikklötze
einmal die spanish fly(die transparentgarbenen)
und die keine ahung wie se heißen (diegelben)

die echo sind die plazmatik spanish fly, weil is schon komisch, dass auf echobike.com nix von bremsbelägen steht, der jan aber welche hat sehr mysteriös


----------



## Fabi (26. Dezember 2003)

Die Pads, die tobsen gepostet hat, sind die Spanish Fly von Plazmatic. Die sind aber eigentlich für die Benutzung bei Nässe konzipiert. Davon ist aber bei den Echos nicht die Rede, trotzdem sind die beiden Pads vom optischen Eindruck her identisch.
Also müssten die sich bei Benutzung im Trockenen schneller abnutzen, weil ja der Belag als "sehr weich" beschrieben wird und dafür ist meiner Meinung nach zu wenig Belag drauf.


----------



## tobsen (26. Dezember 2003)

mag ja ein, dass davon nicht die rede ist... 
aber um allen mutmassungen ein ende zu setzen:

DIE ECHO PADS SIND PLAZ-PADS

wers nich glaubt, kann ja nachfragen.

so. ich geh jetz erstma n fetten weihnachtsvogel verdücken...
ihr könnt ja derweil weiterdiskutieren  

greez
tobi


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. Dezember 2003)

bei den try-all steht ja auch weicher bremsbelag und trotzdem hält der recht lang und ist knüppelhart.
und sehr weich wir schon nich so radiergummimäßig sein. hoffentlich, ich steh nämlich nicht auf so schwammigweiche druckpunkte.


----------



## ChrisKing (26. Dezember 2003)

jo max, am besten links son harten druckpunkt dass man den hebel kaum noch an lenker ziehn kann und rechts so dass man sich beim bremsen fast die finger einklemmt. So magst dus doch gell


----------



## aramis (26. Dezember 2003)

Hier hat kein Schwein die Dinger auch nur mal in der Hand gehabt und alle nörgeln schon daran rum.

und @Fabi:
Für 7 Euro können die sich meiner Meinung nach gern auch bissl schneller abnutzen. Glaube aber nicht, dass dem so ist. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, sind die Spanish Fly doch für geflexte Felgen, oder? Dann müssten die eigentlich sogar bissl abriebfester sein als die anderen.


----------



## matthias,wandel (26. Dezember 2003)

wie lange halten die plazmatic (gelbe) eigentlich??? und wie funtzen die bei geflexten felgen ,achja was kosten die teile eigentlich???


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. Dezember 2003)

@chris: ja eigentlich liebe ich das wenn die bremsen so sind, bei der V-brake ging das auch problem los, aber bei der scheibe vorne kann man des net so nah an den lenker machen und bei der hs33 kann man des net so knüppelhart machen , aber die bremsleistung und das geniale bremsfeeling machen des wett.

die spanish fly werden schon cool sein, weil warum fahrn die sonst alle in amiland??
Määäääääxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fabi (26. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *und @Fabi:
> Für 7 Euro können die sich meiner Meinung nach gern auch bissl schneller abnutzen. Glaube aber nicht, dass dem so ist. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, sind die Spanish Fly doch für geflexte Felgen, oder? Dann müssten die eigentlich sogar bissl abriebfester sein als die anderen.*



Du hast Recht. Die Spanish Fly wurden für die Leute entwickelt, die einen härteren Belag wollten um mit angeflexten Felgen fahren zu können, denn der gelbe CR Belag eignet sich nur für unbehandelte Felgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## interlock (26. Dezember 2003)

also bei den transparenten plaz pads is nix mit weich. die sind knaller hart. hatte die schon in der hand.
kumpel hatte die drauf und sofort wieder runtergemacht weil die so sche!ße sind.
ich hab die gelben auf einem rad drauf und kann nur sagen ratten scharf!!!
allerdings ist die felge ganz glatt und nicht angeflext. fahre lieber glatte felgen.


----------



## aramis (26. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ~TrialsMax~ _
> *die spanish fly werden schon cool sein, weil warum fahrn die sonst alle in amiland??*



Das ist kein gutes Argument. Die Amis fressen hauptsächlich Fast Food, kennen nicht den Unterschied zwischen Austria und Autralia und wählen Ölkonzern-Vorstände mit ´nem 90er IQ zum Präsidenten. Is gut möglich, dass die Plaz-Pads bei denen nur so gut gehen, weils Produkte aus der Heimat sind.


----------



## King Loui (26. Dezember 2003)

die coustellier fahren aber auch eine sogenannte "geheimmischung" die ziemlich nach spanish fly aussieht und auch in england sind die teile bekannt und verdammt begehrt. jedoch kann glaube ich niemand hier in dem forum ein objektives urteil darüber geben wie die dinger sind, da sie glaube ich noch niemand gefahren ist, also müssen wir uns noch bis sonntag gedulden.


----------



## matthias,wandel (26. Dezember 2003)

naja ara da haste nur ein paar dinger vergessen...
1. 2/3 der amis sind fett...
2. durch den irak beherrscht der ami weitere grosse Ölvorkommen...und wir NATO/UNO menschen dürfen "spenden" zum wiederaufbau...
3. der ami hat den grössten jahresausstoß an co2 ,verlangt aba von unseren ländern dass wir weniger co2 in die umwelt blasen...
4. nur amerkanische firmen bauen den irak wieder auf, und nur solche die Bush beim wahlkampf mit dollars den popo geschmiert habn...
5. der ami sich als weltpolizei aufführt und sich bei jedem und allem mit reinhängt...
...............


----------



## aramis (26. Dezember 2003)

Oho, da hat wohl jemand paar Michael Moore Bücher studiert...


----------



## matthias,wandel (26. Dezember 2003)

der ami ist ein DIKTATOR, nur verhält er sich nicht wie ein psychisch kranker, er macht das "inteligenter"...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. Dezember 2003)

oh man, wir sind hier in einem TRIAL forum, und nicht in einem politik-Forum, was ist denn hier los? bei jedem thema bricht eine politische diskusion aus, echt zum kotzen:kotz: 
Wenn ich sage, dass alle amis die plazmatik dinger fahren, dann will ich hier keine antiamerikanischen sprüche hören.
wär genau des selbe, wenn man bei jedem thread der was echo zu tun hat ständig schreiben würde wie ******* kommunismus ist, das eine hat mitm anderen nix zu tun. da freut man sich auf die ferien, um nicht täglich diese linken Studentenkopp' diskusionen sich anhören zu müssen. ich finde, meiner meinung nach, man sollte................ 

es geht um Bremsklötze, nicht um politik.........
okay???


----------



## ChrisKing (26. Dezember 2003)

Da waren einige Herren halt wieder in ihrem Element..


----------



## mtb-trialer (26. Dezember 2003)

fangt doch nicht schon wieder mit streit an!/hört auf euch zu provozieren!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. Dezember 2003)

WOW, ich hab mir den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und bin genauso schlau wie am Anfang. Was für ne Zeitverschwendung


----------



## derfuss (27. Dezember 2003)

so!!!  

ich hab grad die plazmatic spanish fly beläge vom netten postboten bekommen  

hab die dinger auch gleich mal montiert, und ich bin begeistert. leider kann ich euch wahrscheinlich nicht den vergleich liefern den ihr vieleicht erwartet, da ich bis jetzt nur orginal magura-beläge gefahren bin. ich weis also nicht wie die monty oder tryall dinger gehen.

die plazmatic sind auf jeden fall wesendlich weicher als z.b. magura greenfrog. und sie machen ohne bitumen problemlos zu, obwohl es in dem 10 minütigen kurztest bei mir vor der haustür angefangen hat zu regnen. ich fahr übrigens normale mavic 521 cd harteloxierte felgen, also ungeflext. 

meiner meinung nach... mehr bremspower braucht man nicht
klarer fall:


----------



## tobsen (27. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ChrisKing _
> *Da waren einige Herren halt wieder in ihrem Element.. *



*ROFL


----------



## TRAILER (27. Dezember 2003)

@ derfuss neue klötzer bremsen fast  immer gut.

ich denke man kann die bremskraft nur nach ein paar wochen beurteiln.


----------



## derfuss (27. Dezember 2003)

so gut gehen auch NEUE magura beläge auf keinen fall 

bin nur mal gespannt, wie's mit'm verschleiß aussieht. aber bei dem preis... egal


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (28. Dezember 2003)

habe die bremsklötze eben mal draufgemacht, machen einen guten eindruck, ich sag euch in 1-2Tagen wie die sind!!!
muss die erstmal einfahren.
aber schlecht sind die auf keineeen Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Dezember 2003)

weiche beläge müssen nicht unbedingt schlecht sein bei angeflexter felge. wenn die so weich sich das das geflextre keine richtige angriffsfläche auf dem bremsbelag hat dann nutzen sich die beläge halt auch wieder nicth so schnell ab kommt halt eher auf die verbindungskräfte der einzelnen atome an...

naja ich kann schlecht erklären deshalb weiß bestimmt keienr was ich meine aber ich denke ich werd mir einfach auch ein paar dieser pads kaufen...


----------



## aramis (29. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *wenn die so weich sich das das geflextre keine richtige angriffsfläche auf dem bremsbelag hat dann nutzen sich die beläge halt auch wieder nicth so schnell ab kommt halt eher auf die verbindungskräfte der einzelnen atome an...*



Hach Ronny, wie ich deine Beiträge vermisst habe...


----------



## gonzo_trial (29. Dezember 2003)

Hättest du den Beitrag nicht im Chat gepostet hätte ich auch noch nicht geantwortet


----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *
> naja ich kann schlecht erklären deshalb weiß bestimmt keienr was ich meine... *



stimmt


----------



## Mario-Trial (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *
> 
> wählen Ölkonzern-Vorstände mit ´nem 90er IQ zum Präsidenten*



Was hast du denn?? Fürn Politiker ist 90 doch gut ;-)


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. Januar 2004)

um zum thema zurückzukommen, die Spanish Fly bremsen nach einigen Tagen des einbremsens ziemlich gut, etwas besser, als Die Monty dinger(kurz). aber man sollte angeflexte Felgen haben, weil die sonst net so geil sind, glaubich.
also die bremsen nicht um weltenbesser, als die monty/koxx, aber ein bißchen und haben nen ziemlich coolen sound 
von der bremsleistung wie gesagt etwas besser, als monty/koxx, sind halt ziemlich weich.
Max


----------



## trialnega (5. Dezember 2005)

ist ja n alte thread aber ich dacht ich versuche es trozdem wenn ich mich als "ami" hier überhaupt melden darf. zur meine verteidigung kann ich nur sagen: ich lebe hier seit 1998, ich hab in 4 monate die sprache genernt (ok mit dem schreiben hags heut noch), ich habe bush nicht gewählt (kohl auch net), ich fahr kein auto aus prinzip, auch kein tv aus prinzip, trink kein cola, esse kein fast food(ok dieser chicken burger fürn euro ist echt net schecht), ich wiege 90kilo pures muskel  heise "lorenzo" (weil meine eltern mich so genannt haben) oder trialnegative (wegen meine krankhafte drop sucht) und nicht "ami" (weil ich in "amiland" geboren bin) und hoffe jezt das das einfach reicht um nicht über zwei weitere seiten verbal geprügelt werden.

luft nehmen...................

frage:
1: gib es eigentlich ein vertrieb in DE für die gelben plaz.padz
2: was für padz fährt man ab besten für nässe


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (5. Dezember 2005)

trialnega schrieb:
			
		

> ist ja n alte thread aber ich dacht ich versuche es trozdem wenn ich mich als "ami" hier überhaupt melden darf. zur meine verteidigung kann ich nur sagen: ich lebe hier seit 1998, ich hab in 4 monate die sprache genernt (ok mit dem schreiben hags heut noch), ich habe bush nicht gewählt (kohl auch net), ich fahr kein auto aus prinzip, auch kein tv aus prinzip, trink kein cola, esse kein fast food(ok dieser chicken burger fürn euro ist echt net schecht), ich wiege 90kilo pures muskel  heise "lorenzo" (weil meine eltern mich so genannt haben) oder trialnegative (wegen meine krankhafte drop sucht) und nicht "ami" (weil ich in "amiland" geboren bin) und hoffe jezt das das einfach reicht um nicht über zwei weitere seiten verbal geprügelt werden.
> 
> luft nehmen...................
> 
> ...




1.kein plan

2.*COUST's!*


----------



## Scr4t (5. Dezember 2005)

die VIZ sollen das selbe/gleiche sein wie die plaz...

zu bekommen sind die hier Jan 

Ich hatte die VIZ in kombination mit einer Echo CNC... bei trockenheit und genug flexung sind die ganz gut, aber sobald es nass wird...    

Da sind die Zoo Besser, wobei die soo weich sind, das sie sich sehr schnell abnutzen, die Heatsink sollen noch krasser ziehen allerdings auch noch weicher sein als die ZOO.

Weshalb ich auch demnäxst mal die *COUST *testen werde...


----------



## Trialmaniax (6. Dezember 2005)

bekommt man die Cousts überhaupt noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (6. Dezember 2005)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> bekommt man die Cousts überhaupt noch?


Na klar!   http://www.vttcoustellier.com/fr/coust.asp


----------



## Trialmaniax (6. Dezember 2005)

danke Felix. 
Kann noch mal jemand die E-miel  Addresse vom Michelle posten?


----------



## Levelboss (6. Dezember 2005)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> danke Felix.
> Kann noch mal jemand die E-miel  Addresse vom Michelle posten?


Augen auf, mein Freund!


----------



## Hoffmann (7. Dezember 2005)

Diese durchsichtigen, die es beim Jan gibt sind nicht für geflexte felgen und nutzen sich auch nicht so schnell ab mein Kimpel hat die die gehen gut auf nicht bearbeiteter Felge aber halt weicherer Druckpunkt. Ich weiß auch garnicht wie ihr darauf kommt das der von Echo ist weil da steht nix bei und früher stand da auch mal die wären von V!Z, aber die gelben sind ja von V!Z. Naja vll hat das geholfen xD


----------



## Trialmaniax (9. Dezember 2005)

Verdammt.
Du hast recht Felix, da war sie ja.


----------

